# New Whelen Talon / Whelen 4 head strobe pack help?



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Installed my Whelen Talon yesterday finally very impressed how bright it is here are a few pics and videos of it and with my whole setup ( sorry phone takes crappy videos )


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Um, ok, and what did you need help with?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is where I put the switch to control it.









Also I have this Whelen strobe pack as is and was wondering if anyone knows where I can get all the wires etc to hook it up for a good price?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

SafetyLighting;863636 said:


> Um, ok, and what did you need help with?


You responded to fast before i got tofinish because of the 4 pic max thing lol


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

LOLOL, oh Ok. 

Do you need the strobes and cables or just the power and pattern wires?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

If its the right price than yea if not i can get the bulbs and cables elsewhere


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

What size cables?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

i think on my other system i have two 20 foot for the tail lights and four 15 foots for the fronts . so i would prob go with 4 20' foot cables to be safe


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

and videos...


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Man thats a lot of lights.
How do you like the deck light? Any reflection in the truck. Seems like it would be kind of bright in the cab in front of you. I have two on the rear window.They don't seem crazy bright though.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lux Lawn;863675 said:


> Man thats a lot of lights.
> How do you like the deck light? Any reflection in the truck. Seems like it would be kind of bright in the cab in front of you. I have two on the rear window.They don't seem crazy bright though.


Havent plowed with it yet . Had it on a few times going down back roads . the leds seem to shine thru the windshield pretty good no flashback at all ( which the visor helps alot too) . I am impressed with it so far.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I always wondered if there would be a reflection in the truck or not.Glad to here so far there's not, I might add one to the front.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lux Lawn;863752 said:


> I always wondered if there would be a reflection in the truck or not.Glad to here so far there's not, I might add one to the front.


I will take a video from inside tonight and post it later to show what the driver POV would be so you can get a good feel for it


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

20Silverado05;863793 said:


> I will take a video from inside tonight and post it later to show what the driver POV...


What is POV? Light videos all over youtube say "POV".


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hubjeep;863819 said:


> What is POV? Light videos all over youtube say "POV".


POV = Point of View


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

POV=Lots of things, Privately/Personally Owned Vehicle


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

thats a nice supply...i have done a ton of those in trucks because they are more durable that the other ones. We swap those with the CSP series all the time for plowing trucks.....much better...


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

20Silverado05;863793 said:


> I will take a video from inside tonight and post it later to show what the driver POV would be so you can get a good feel for it


Cool, I would like to see that.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great, your truck is lit up well!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the UPS 64c or lx are one of the best built supplys of all time. i have a ups 158 witch is 2 ups 64s in one box


----------

